# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Steve Bannon interview with Project Veritas James O'keefe about liar Falsi.

## WarriorRob

WAR ROOM: OKeefe joins Bannon to discuss Veritas #ExposeFauci Bombshell


We will see where this goes.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-12-2022),Louise (01-13-2022),old dog (01-12-2022)

----------


## old dog

Watched it this morning.  Bitchute doesn't work with my somewhat old version of Firefox.  The old Warroom episodes are also available here.

https://rumble.com/c/BannonsWarRoom?duration=long

The one in question is Episode 1555.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-12-2022),WarriorRob (01-13-2022)

----------

